# my shell dweller tank



## madugo (Jan 5, 2007)

hi guys.
first post here..
and my first shell dweller tank...
this is a 20L with 8 stapps in it...
hope you all like it~


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

Great looking tank and pictures, Only one thing better then a shelldweller tank,...........two shelldweller tanks :thumb:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

love the shellies =D>


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice fish and pictures! What type of substrate did you use and can we get a close up shot of it?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks good. Are they youngsters?


----------



## ophelia (May 29, 2006)

Love your tank. Makes me want to start a tank of shellies. They are so cute!


----------



## werbs (May 11, 2009)

those are good lookin staps!!


----------

